# Audi Exclusive: Another Pink Audi, This Time a Q7 S-line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Pink seems to be a popular color... at least in our Audi Exclusive sightings this past year. We've seen it on a number of TTs, but this is the first time pink has shown up on the Q7. More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

What is the world coming to? A pink Q7???


----------



## warren586089 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

OM>....
has to be a hot lady accompanies with this "sexy" q7


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (warren586089)*

Two words: sale proof


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*

WoW, Mary Kay makeup reps. must be really doing well..... Yes Sale Proof indeed!


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

WoW, just looked at the pinkie Q again, i puked in my mouth a little.....


----------



## VWEXTREMUM (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi Exclusive: Another Pink Audi, This Time a Q7 S-line ([email protected])*

The pink TT was much nicer.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

gayish


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh Thsnap


----------

